# Cyclone Coaster 16th Annual Free Swapmeet & Sunday Ride - April 3rd 2016



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2016)

*



That's right our twice-a-year FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET will be held on APRIL 3rd 2016 this time - WHICH IS THE SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - For those who haven't been the CC swapmeet is small BUT there is loads of great items from fellow riders - enthusiast - CC family members who are passing down their extra parts & projects @ swapmeet prices & it's held in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT - Located @ 1836 E. 4th Street ( 1 block west of Cherry Ave ) in Long Beach - CA - ALSO the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets are ALWAYS held on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which leaves 1/2 hour LATER @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse AFTER the swap 

Our thanks again goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant - who opens the PIKE doors early @ 7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 - Great food - KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar open & use of his back parking lot which we need to be out of @ 10:00am SHARP 

PLEASE NOTE -- Chris has asked for people NOT to arrive EXTREMELY early since the neighbors who live in the area will complain - Which in the BIG PICTURE will be a problem for Chris & the PIKE as a host to our FREE CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - If you are traveling from a far - camp out a few blocks away & roll out to set up closer to daylight thats all & keep it down - & also PLEASE NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around - JUST A REMINDER the FREE swap starts @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS WAS A NEW REQUEST FROM THE PIKE OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared for his 10:00am customers -

AGAIN - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet STARTS @ 7:00am - BUT - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchanged hands as they do at everyone of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here @ the PIKE - Thanks to my fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ the PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride will be AFTER the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - A GREAT DAY ALWAYS - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it THIS TIME - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone have one of these glass reflectors to bring to the swap. I'll pay top dollar for the correct one.


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 11, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Anyone have one of these glass reflectors to bring to the swap. I'll pay top dollar for the correct one.




I have that reflector ! 
Email me for photos: tocatahula@sbcglobal.net


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm on it!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2016)

_*Since you can't tweak threads after 24 hours anymore ... I worked on the flyer a little more the other day & refined it a little more from " BICYCLE SWAP MEET " to " Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet " instead for those unaware that the real focus of the CYCLONE COASTER swaps is to get our riders parts for their riders locally - the 30's - 50's balloon bicycle & earlier items not often found at the other local meets in the area - Bicycle parts & pieces from the CC family to be passed on to others of the CC family ... I did make a few other tiny changes in the CYCLONE COASTER event flyer too .. see if you can find them - I am just trying to get as much information on it as I possibly can ( In case it wasn't obvious )  ... See everyone there .. Ride Vintage - Frank*_

_*

 *_


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 21, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Anyone have one of these glass reflectors to bring to the swap. I'll pay top dollar for the correct one.View attachment 293543 View attachment 293544



That makes two of us!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> That makes two of us!



Hmm....sounds like you have somethin' cookin' Jon...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hmm....sounds like you have somethin' cookin' Jon...



I may bring it out for the CWC ride.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 21, 2016)

Don't miss it!


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm down as a vendor.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2016)

If lightning strikes twice on the same spot...we might actually make it. Cross your fingers and don't stand anywhere near the spot. Lol 

We will definitely be down in May for the CWC ride on two very nice CWC'S.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll trade a set of rims for a chrome set at the swap


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

Great to hear that Slick.
I'm hoping for a great CWC themed turnout.


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll be there !!!!  Bringing a few bikes and parts. 

"_* FREE parking in the neighborhood*_ "  <<---THANK YOU FRANK for making this possible!!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 25, 2016)

I WILL BE THERE BRINGING SOME GOODYS AND OF CORSE SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 26, 2016)

Great to hear that Jim, Ill text you with my wish list


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2016)

I look forward to this swap meet ever since I heard of the 1st CC swap 5 years ago...Bike folks swapping bits & pieces....


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2016)

Here's a few things I'm bringing to sell
The two rim sets from above and these bikes

40 Hawthorne $775
35 Corsair $1200
42 Crown $675
37 Iver $1000


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 1, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Here's a few things I'm bringing to sell
> The two rim sets from above and these bikes
> 
> 40 Hawthorne $775
> ...






PP Sent for the 35 Corsair- thanks


----------



## furby714 (Apr 1, 2016)

So i heard theres like a grand prix in lb this whole weekend is that gunna be issue cuz i really wana go out there

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2016)

Greens07 said:


> PP Sent for the 35 Corsair- thanks



pM returned


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2016)

furby714 said:


> So i heard theres like a grand prix in lb this whole weekend is that gunna be issue cuz i really wana go out there
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk



I'm sure Frank has something figured out


----------



## furby714 (Apr 1, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'm sure Frank has something figured out



Ooo ok am just making sure 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-coasters-swap-afternoon-monrovia-cruise.88555/


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 2, 2016)

SEE EVERY ONE THERE EARLY BRING GOOD STUF
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/on-my-way-to-long-beach.88553/


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2016)

My stuff's packed and ready!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2016)

JAF/CO said:


> SEE EVERY ONE THERE EARLY BRING GOOD STUF
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/on-my-way-to-long-beach.88553/



Jim,lonnnnnng time! Looking forward to seeing you!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 2, 2016)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/gms/5520947369.html

and here 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/bik/5520945182.html

I posted 2


----------



## Denso (Apr 2, 2016)

Are dogs OK to bring and chill with sellers?  Also, if parking on the residential, do you need a parking permit?  Realistically, how precious is time when getting there to get a spot?  Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd think that a well behaved dog should be fine and no permits needed.  Parking is kinda a pain


----------



## Denso (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Chris.  I'd hate to dump all my stuff and then have to leave it to find a parking spot.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2016)

You will have to dump and park but it's a bunch of good guys there and they will keep an eye on your stuff.  Muhahahaha....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 3, 2016)

Me and Larock are at the Dennys on 7th an PCH. Have some coffee before the swapmeet and hang out


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2016)

More pics for the East Coasters!


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2016)

It started off in the dark







I ended up with a few accessories


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Great pics guys. One of these days I will make it to one of your rides.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 3, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> My stuff's packed and ready!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Had a blast,seeing my buddies,Walt Adams,Marty Culver,Jim Frazier,Chris Montoya,Bernard Serrano,worth the drive to see my brothers!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2016)

*GREAT DAY AND GREAT SWAP*

************************ THANKS FRANK AND BERNARD **************************


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2016)

Keith, great to meet you in person and thanks for letting me snag some of your spot at the swap


----------

